# new to this



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls... 




but my dp and have been thinkin about this,, 

my 18year old neice is thinking about doin this for us,, 

me and dp have been trying for 26months, and only conceived once but sad to say we lost the baby,, 

we have spoke to her about it and told her whats involved, and can she hand the baby over to us when its born, 

we also told her it is a huge step. it will change all our lifes forever,, 

does any1 have any advice on this please,, 

x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi 
Wanted to say Hi, and ask if you have ever had IVF yourself or any other TX, as I know our clinic only except people for surrogacy for a few reasons.

Our clinic wanted our surrogate to have finished having her own children incase something happened which meant she might not be able to have children herself again, which sadly our surrogate (SIL) did, she sadly had an ruptured ectopic and had to lose one of her tubes.

Has your niece had her children ??
There is so much to go through before any clinic will take you on.

I wish you luck with what ever you decide 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

Sounds like you guys have had a pretty tough time.

Speaking form experience surrogacy is a very big step.  Even when you think you have thought thigs through - other things will come up and make life pretty tough.  I would recommend going on the Surrogacy UK boards - there is loads of info there before youeven join and become a member!


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i have to say as an experienced surrogate there are many emotions involved,and i have had and completed my own family,your niece is very young and i am assum ing she has no children?i am in no way doubting her desire to do this for you but i would worry about wether she is emotionally in a place where she can go through a long pregnancy and then give that child over to you
love nicXX


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx for ur message's...

we have decided not to go down this road yet,, after all she is just 18,, still got some living to do...


----------

